# this is kinda cool...



## forestryworks (Mar 1, 2009)

anyone else ever seen or done this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_o-fYbgTk

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0b_o-fYbgTk&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0b_o-fYbgTk&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 1, 2009)

To answer your question, no. But hell yeah, thats quality. And I'll be looking for the right time to try it.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup...you do whatever you need to do.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, I have done it.


----------



## themechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

*side stepping*

Wow just curious but under what circumstance is this side stepping necessary ???


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 2, 2009)

AvidCutter said:


> Forestryworks,
> 
> The quote you use in your sig is total BS. Seems like you're trying to establish credibility by bashing environmentalists. If that's what floats your boat, man. The argument in the quote is a lot of hogwash.
> 
> ...



What part of Montana are you in? Listen, I have no love lost for the FS... But attacking a good member of this site, isn't what I'd call a "smart way to introduce yourself." His quote is pointing to nutty, hug a tree, save a bunny, type "environmentalists"... The all bad kind.

I'm not going to judge you by your first post... But you sound like the kind of out of state transplant, that we just don't need here.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 2, 2009)

themechanic said:


> Wow just curious but under what circumstance is this side stepping necessary ???



that's what i'm waiting to hear about...

i'm sure the "can do" part of it is based on the lay for the tree you're falling.

but i'm still the :newbie:


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 2, 2009)

Only thing i dont under stand is how would it slide unless you cut your hinge off? I think thers gotta be somthin im missing.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 2, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> that's what i'm waiting to hear about...
> 
> i'm sure the "can do" part of it is based on the lay for the tree you're falling.
> 
> but i'm still the :newbie:



He wanted the tree to slide downhill, but stay in lead... He was trying to miss two big stumps. It actually seemed to work very well.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cletuspsc said:


> Only thing i dont under stand is how would it slide unless you cut your hinge off? I think thers gotta be somthin im missing.



If you watch the video again, the tree started to commit, and then the hinge broke... Likely why he used a fairly shallow face.

*EDIT:* I just watched it again... And it looks like he stayed with it and cut a bunch of hinge too.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 2, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> He wanted the tree to slide downhill, but stay in lead... He was trying to miss two big stumps. It actually seemed to work very well.



Yup...he did a nice job.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 2, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> If you watch the video again, the tree started to commit, and then the hinge broke... Likely why he used a fairly shallow face.



Oh Holly sap I never even noticed the face being so shallow. makes sense now. It is kinda cool watchin that tree slide like that. I dono if ill ever get the opportunity to try that though. I dont think the hard woods that we cut around here would allow such a maneuver.


----------



## stihlkicken (Mar 2, 2009)

*side runnin.*

forestryworks,looks like you got a thread goin on within in a thread?any way, I have actually done this on accident trying to swing trees,kind of a tickle and run deal.I never got a chance to do it on purpose,and I never saw the tree hit the ground.it was side runnin not steppin!


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 2, 2009)

stihlkicken said:


> forestryworks,looks like you got a thread goin on within in a thread?any way, I have actually done this on accident trying to swing trees,kind of a tickle and run deal.I never got a chance to do it on purpose,and I never saw the tree hit the ground.it was side runnin not steppin!



lol, side runnin... hotfootin' it, eh?


----------



## stihlkicken (Mar 2, 2009)

*dangerous for sure.*

I am starting to realize why our northern brothers with national health care have deemed some cuts "illegal"lol.


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you moderators for Banning that AVIDCUTTER guy.

That looks like an interesting technique for slide stumping. Might have to try that on some trees up by Canada on a Dangerous tree removal job. Problem is, instead of dodging stumps, I have to dodge a barn that is a the edge of the slope that the 2 trees are on.
Timber cutters do what they have to when cutting timber even if it means cutting an ugly stump so the tree will fall into the lay.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 3, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> thank you moderators for banning that avidcutter guy.



+1


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 3, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> +1



That guy must of been a green weenie:censored:


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 3, 2009)

Cletuspsc said:


> Oh Holly sap I never even noticed the face being so shallow. makes sense now. It is kinda cool watchin that tree slide like that. I dono if ill ever get the opportunity to try that though. I dont think the hard woods that we cut around here would allow such a maneuver.



this works great for bigger trees just above your skid trail. insted of wrestling the butt down the hill with a grapple or bucking unneccecarily to hook chokers. falling poplars down hill usually send them loushing down the mountain and pulling down hill against trees sucks.


----------



## M.R. (Mar 3, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> Thank you moderators for Banning that AVIDCUTTER guy.
> 
> That looks like an interesting technique for slide stumping. Might have to try that on some trees up by Canada on a Dangerous tree removal job. Problem is, instead of dodging stumps, I have to dodge a barn that is a the edge of the slope that the 2 trees are on.
> Timber cutters do what they have to when cutting timber even if it means cutting an ugly stump so the tree will fall into the lay.





Couldn't make a word out until the end. 

On these ugly stumps, anyone ever made an extra clean up cut  & gave it a toss, to avoid the fallout? 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## joesawer (Mar 3, 2009)

+1 
Thank you Moderators.

LOL
I have cut stumps so ugly that I have gone back and cut them off and turned them upside down so nobody would see them. Not that it fools anybody who really knows. The stump never lies.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 3, 2009)

joesawer said:


> +1
> Thank you Moderators.
> 
> LOL
> I have cut stumps so ugly that I have gone back and cut them off and turned them upside down so nobody would see them. Not that it fools anybody who really knows. The stump never lies.



The rigging crews never gave me a hard time about stumps, since usually theirs are the ugliest on the hill...


----------



## joesawer (Mar 3, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> The rigging crews never gave me a hard time about stumps, since usually theirs are the ugliest on the hill...




Rigging crew stumps don't count.


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 3, 2009)

I even cover some of my ugly stumps with dirt or I saw them flush and flip the ugly piece upside down below the stump


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 3, 2009)

056 kid said:


> this works great for bigger trees just above your skid trail. insted of wrestling the butt down the hill with a grapple or bucking unneccecarily to hook chokers. falling poplars down hill usually send them loushing down the mountain and pulling down hill against trees sucks.



Great example of when to use this for us hw folk, I'll look for my chance.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 3, 2009)

joesawer said:


> +1
> Thank you Moderators.
> 
> LOL
> I have cut stumps so ugly that I have gone back and cut them off and turned them upside down so nobody would see them. Not that it fools anybody who really knows. The stump never lies.



 +1...


----------

